# 55-56 J.C. Higgins



## Bob W (Sep 7, 2012)

I am cleaning up a really nice J.C. Higgins middleweight that looks to be from 1955 or 56.  I found the exact bike in the Sears Wishbook for 1956 and it even has a really cool basket that I also found in the catalog.   One of my road riding friends found the bike at a yard sale and got it for $10. The bike is all original,  the tires were rotted but still kept holding air and the brakes are like concrete.  I have replaced the tires and brakes and just cleaned 55+ years of grime off the frame and wheels.  

One problem that I had was the 3 speed shifter did not work very well.  I pulled it apart and found it to be really clogged with crud.  It also had a small spring that I can not figure out what to do with,  it was not connected to anything when I pulled it apart.  Has anyone ever worked on one of these?  I put it back together minus the spring and it seems to work fairly well but it bugs me not to know what this spring did.   I will post some pictures shortly.


----------



## Bob W (Sep 10, 2012)

*Finished Project Pictures*

*Here are some pictures of the bike.  I took more but not good with my wife's digital camera.  Should have had her use the 35mm Canon.  Gave the bike back to the owner who was quite pleased.  It was the hit of the Saturday morning group ride! *


View attachment 64466

View attachment 64467


----------

